# A huge moth entered home yesterday night, anybody knows type?



## chopeth (Nov 17, 2015)

Never seen one like this, beautiful bug, let me say it doesn't look so big in my hands because they are HUGE, do you know this kind of moth?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 17, 2015)

That is a white-lined Sphinx moth. I always liked those... really cool markings.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 17, 2015)

High Plains Drifter said:


> That is a white-lined Sphinx moth. I always liked those... really cool markings.



Are you Gil Grissom?


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 17, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Are you Gil Grissom?



Just don't tell Sara that I have a thing for bugs!


----------



## Sumsar (Nov 17, 2015)

Those have a poisonous bite as far as I remember 

Also: It shall henceforth be known as a big moththerf$cker (more )


----------



## Duosphere (Nov 17, 2015)

The Mothman Prophecies (2002) - IMDb


----------



## vilk (Nov 17, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Those have a poisonous bite as far as I remember
> 
> Also: It shall henceforth be known as a big moththerf$cker (more )



How can a moth bite you if it eats with a proboscis?


----------



## chopeth (Nov 17, 2015)

Btw, reading about them I've found out their thing to eat is the biggest proboscis of any other moth species and they are the fastest and with a more precise flying, just out of curiosity.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 17, 2015)

vilk said:


> How can a moth bite you if it eats with a proboscis?



I was assuming that was a joke lol. No bite/ no poison/ completely harmless. 



chopeth said:


> Btw, reading about them I've found out their thing to eat is the biggest proboscis of any other moth species and they are the fastest and with a more precise flying, just out of curiosity.


 

Well... Every moth SAYS "My proboscis is bigger than yours" so I wouldn't put too much faith into that. 

They are fast flyers though, like all sphingidae varieties.


----------



## asher (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow. That's gorgeous! It's got a really cool, aerodynamic looking body shape, too.


----------



## Duosphere (Nov 17, 2015)

Every time I think about spiders, I keep wondering what's going on in their minds, the only thought they can have is "It doesn't matter your size, I'm gonna eat you alive!"


----------



## DISTORT6 (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## piggins411 (Nov 17, 2015)

We have some here that aren't quite as pretty, but are probably big enough to cover your hand completely with it's wing span


----------



## Rev2010 (Nov 20, 2015)

Gorgeous moth! Thanks for sharing those pics. 


Rev.


----------



## Aescyr (Nov 22, 2015)

Reminds me a bit of the wood moths we get in Australia, probably just the size though.


----------



## Duosphere (Nov 22, 2015)

Dear Lord, that's .......................Dracula


----------



## chopeth (Nov 22, 2015)

God! I could make a paella for 4 with that ugly thing


----------



## Duosphere (Nov 22, 2015)

chopeth said:


> God! I could make a paella for 4 with that ugly thing



I'll never eat at your house


----------



## chopeth (Nov 22, 2015)

Duosphere said:


> I'll never eat at your house



you'd love it


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 22, 2015)

Did that big moth do a massive dump down the wall?


----------



## chopeth (Nov 22, 2015)

TankJon666 said:


> Did that big moth do a massive dump down the wall?



She got scared from being held by a massive two-legged animal.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Nov 22, 2015)

chopeth said:


> She got scared from being held by a massive two-legged animal.



I was thinking "excited" due to the sexy pink nail-polish...

or possibly a smaller moth that couldn't get out of the way quick enough!


----------



## MetalGravy (Nov 26, 2015)

Aescyr said:


> Reminds me a bit of the wood moths we get in Australia, probably just the size though.




Goddammit Australia


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 26, 2015)




----------

